# Issue with not waking from sleep.



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

*Issue with not waking from sleep sometimes.*

Just lately my system has been having some issues with not waking from sleep mode. When I try to wake the system with my mouse as I always have sometimes it is not responding. The blinking light to indicate sleep mode on the machine goes blank and then the power button doesn't respond. After multiple:banghead: switches of the on/off button on the psu the system will turn back on and resume from sleep. This is not happening every time I wake the machine. Today for the first time after having the same issue when it finally powered back on instead of resuming to the desktop I got a overclocking failed message and to enter the bios. Is it possible this issue is overclock related? My current overclock has been set the same for quite a few months but I've only been experiencing this issue in the last 2-3 weeks.

My system specs are

Asus Z97-A Mobo
Intel i5 4690K oc'd at 4.284 GHz 1.215v,
Corsair H80i Gt cooler,
Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400 Mhz 8gb
Seasonic X-660KM PSU
EVGA GTX 970 oc'd to 1450Mhz core clock, 3800Mhz memory (for some games)
Corsair Obsidian 450D case
Win 8.1

I use Asus AI suite to set my cpu overclock. The ram is set to the xmp profile in the bios.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

It could be a driver problem. You may have to update the mouse driver. Another thing to try is checking the device driver settings in the Windows Device Manager utility. Also check the power management options and make sure they are set correctly. 

Hope this helps


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As TexasBandit said, go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated* Device Manager*, Expand *Mice and Pointing Devices*, right click the Mouse device, go to* Power Management* tab and make sure *Allow this Device to Wake Compute*r is checked.


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks. Power Management options look correct and I haven't changed anything there. Mouse is set to wake computer in device manager.There doesn't seem to be any newer drivers for my mouse (Roccat Kone Pure)

As I said before sometimes it wakes and sometimes it doesn't, possibly the longer it's been in sleep? I can't confirm that yet. If it was a mouse issue would the mouse just not wake every time?


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

As simple as this sounds, have you tried new batteries? That has caused mine to misbehave in the past.


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

New batteries? For the mouse? My mouse doesn't have batteries..


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, mine has batteries. It is a wireless mouse. Have you considered trying a new one?


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

No I really like the Roccat Kone Pure..


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Not a gamer myself, I had to look that one up! I'm out of guesses on this one. Maybe someone else on the forum can help.

Have a good evening


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

I hope so, I really need help with this.


----------



## traincompbox (Feb 21, 2008)

You stated it just started happening recently. Have you investigated the possibility that a Windows Update is behaving in an 'undocumented' manner?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Well there is a new driver for you Mouse: 
ROCCAT® ? Set the Rules \ Roccat.org But it probably has more to do with your Power Plan
*Method 1: Run the power troubleshooter. Follow these steps:*
a) Press the *‘Windows + W’* key on the keyboard. 
b) Type T*roubleshooter* in the search box and then press enter.
c) Click *system and security* and run the *power troubleshooter*.

*Method 2: *Check if the Network adapter is configured to save power. a. Right click This PC and choose Properties.
b. Click Device Manager.
c. Navigate to your network adapter, right click it and choose Properties.
d. Choose Power Management tab.
e. Please uncheck “Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power.”
f. Restart the computer and test this issue again.

*Method 3: *I would suggest you to create new power plan and see if that helps.

Power plans: Frequently asked questions (Can I create a power plan?)
Power plans: frequently asked questions - Windows Help


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks spunk. That driver you linked to is actually the one I'm using and seems to be the latest. I've run the power troubleshooter and it just wants to change my power plan from high performance to something else but high performance is what I'd prefer.

I contacted the store that I brought the computer from and they suggested updating the bios which is something I probably wouldn't of thought of and it turns out there is a newer bios version as well so once I've backed up my bios settings I will give that a go .


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Updating the Bios should work, but I would consider using a *Balanced Power *plan first and see if that works.


----------



## cyberrider1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you have a thumb drive in one of the USB ports of your PC? Sometimes that will throw the boot order out of sequence.


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

What would the boot sequence have to do with this issue? I only have the usb dongle for my wireless keyboard in the usb ports..


----------

